# Absinthe Neverland



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say this video is probably going to be the best this year. Travis Rice and Bode Merrils parts alone are worth buying it. Shitty soundtrack but the riding is top notch. Gigi's 50ft bomb drop borders on insanity.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

what makes the soundtrack shitty? I'm downloading it right now and will probably buy it within a few weeks. Absinthe films are usually crazy


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

cant wait to see this film, optimistic use to one of my favorite shred films.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

it reminds me most of "more " from a few years back .. opens with that same sort of vibe with gigi eetala and others doing big japanese pow lines ... I cant remember all the music off the top of my head I remember janes addiction, santigold, orb or orbital .. which ever did little fluffy clouds, and dead kennedys .. absinthe films are always the ones where you have to watch them a few times to really appreciate the riding.. its for sure a great flick ... the only complaint i have is that mfm eearo eetala and willie had little parts


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

bakesale said:


> what makes the soundtrack shitty?


Because the best song on the track is Teenage Wasteland. Some of the songs forced me to turn the volume down to get through. 

But I just watched it again and I'll have to say it may be the highest level of snowboarding in any video I can think of. What was burton thinking getting rid of the UnInc crew? The level of riding is ridiculous.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Because the best song on the track is Teenage Wasteland. Some of the songs forced me to turn the volume down to get through.
> 
> But I just watched it again and I'll have to say it may be the highest level of snowboarding in any video I can think of. What was burton thinking getting rid of the UnInc crew? The level of riding is ridiculous.


the size of some of Solbergs launches off those wedges is nearly unbelievable... all the Yes crew had bangers... Sylvain Bourbousson had a great part too


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Marie-France Roy completely blows away Annie Boulanger's part. Not to say Annie's part is bad, she's a good rider and in it she does some good sized drops, but she just looks so stiff and uncomfortable all the time. Then you see MFR just tearing it up. No comparison.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Because the best song on the track is Teenage Wasteland. Some of the songs forced me to turn the volume down to get through.
> 
> But I just watched it again and I'll have to say it may be the highest level of snowboarding in any video I can think of. What was burton thinking getting rid of the UnInc crew? The level of riding is ridiculous.


Just watched it. I thought the soundtrack was great! The highlight of the soundtrack was Wolfgang Nyvelt riding to Animal Collective. The punk rock tunes that Cale Zima and Bode Merrill were riding to were kickass as well. 

Overall a really impressive movie. I always have high expectations of Absinthe and this one didn't disappoint.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

brisse grab tindy

i was let down by neverland

haven't been this disappointed since TITA

doesn't feel like absinthe at all

and mfr destroyed boulanger... gg having their parts back-to-back


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Video is awesome.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Find a big screen and pop a cold one... this does not fall shot of any glory.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sick video. Me and some buddies watched it last weekend.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

bode's part blew my mind. he has bangers through his whole part....dan brisse kills it too, the gap to roof is just mental:cheeky4:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah loved this vid, as usual, Gigi's part was the best, that euro village with all that snow just blew my mind.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Yeah loved this vid, as usual, Gigi's part was the best, that euro village with all that snow just blew my mind.


Seriously. It looked like there was 10-12 feet on those roofs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

I just watched this the other day. Thought it was pretty solid, wish there was more big mountain in it though.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Bought it this weekend. I thinks it's just as good as Optimistic? Brisse, RDM, Muller killed it. That Zima kid loves pain. But that cloud song is annoying as fuck. And the TRice part was gay as shit with the horse and fur hat- pretty hilarilous though.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously. It looked like there was 10-12 feet on those roofs!



That part of the movie was really cool


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

mjd said:


> Bought it this weekend. I thinks it's just as good as Optimistic? Brisse, RDM, Muller killed it. That Zima kid loves pain. But that cloud song is annoying as fuck. And the TRice part was gay as shit with the horse and fur hat- pretty hilarilous though.


The Trice scene was hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who thought it was ok. soundtrack BLEW. the riding was exceptional..but the camera work was super boring and repetitive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Also, the song in Travis' section, Head Honcho, was in the movie Hot Rod, which completely fit the mood of his more relaxed section. Letting his hair down after such an epic film from last year. So perfect!


----------

